# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Çfarë është Linux dhe përse shërben?

## sarandioti_

Te me falni per injorancen por a mund te di me sakte cfar eshte Linux dhe perse sherben?

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Te me falni per injorancen por a mund te di me sakte cfar eshte Linux dhe perse sherben?


Linux eshte thelbi (kernel) i sistemit operativ i cili distribuohet falas, me gjith kodin burimor, dhe te cilin cdokush eshte i lire ta adoptoj dhe modifikoj ne pajtim me GPL (licenca e perdorimit dhe modifikimit. Ne kete forme Linux-i eshte gati se i pa perdorueshem, por fatmiresisht ekzistojne diku rreth 20 distribucione te cilat meren me krijimin dhe distribuimin e sistemeve te plota operative ne menyre komerciale dhe falas (psh RedHat komerciale, Fedora falas, Novell Suse Enterprise Linux komerciale, OpenSuse falas etj). Nje distribucion i plote ka tipikisht keto pjese esenciale, berthamen Linux (kernel), X server (dritaren), gcc (kompajlerate) dhe ndonje desktop manager (GNOME, KDE, XFCE, etj), si dhe nje mori komponentesh jo esenciale (openoffice, firefox, IDE per programim, lojra, programe per manipulim te grafikave, programe multimedia etj)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Os....................

----------


## klodj

> Linux eshte thelbi (kernel) i sistemit operativ i cili distribuohet falas, me gjith kodin burimor, dhe te cilin cdokush eshte i lire ta adoptoj dhe modifikoj ne pajtim me GPL (licenca e perdorimit dhe modifikimit. Ne kete forme Linux-i eshte gati se i pa perdorueshem, por fatmiresisht ekzistojne diku rreth 20 distribucione te cilat meren me krijimin dhe distribuimin e sistemeve te plota operative ne menyre komerciale dhe falas (psh RedHat komerciale, Fedora falas, Novell Suse Enterprise Linux komerciale, OpenSuse falas etj). Nje distribucion i plote ka tipikisht keto pjese esenciale, berthamen Linux (kernel), X server (dritaren), gcc (kompajlerate) dhe ndonje desktop manager (GNOME, KDE, XFCE, etj), si dhe nje mori komponentesh jo esenciale (openoffice, firefox, IDE per programim, lojra, programe per manipulim te grafikave, programe multimedia etj)


E keni parasysh si mund te ngelet sarandioti me goje hapur nga kjo pergjigje! :djall i fshehur: 

Nejse Linux eshte sistem operativ sic eshte Windows. Vetem se Windows eshte nje plak me bastun ndersa Linux nje vajze super sexy me nje tatuazh pinguini te ana e majte e vitheve se saj.   :syte zemra:

----------


## sarandioti_

Gjithsesi ju falenderoj te dyve per pershkimin e Linux-it.
klodj, i kam vene nje shkap nofulles te poshte dhe nuk ja mban te ma mbaje gojen hapur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sarandioti_

Edhe nje pytje tjeter. Une ne PC kam te instaluar sistemin operativ  Windows XP SP3, per te pasur Linux duhet bere formatim apo mund te instalohet edhe ne kete gjendje qe eshte tani?

----------


## klodj

PO pa merak. Kompjuteri mund te mbaje disa Sisteme Operative. Besoj se edhe parametrat e kompjuterit tend duhet te jene te mire. Gjithsesi shiko postimet ku flitet per Linux dhe Ubuntu qe eshte nje version i Linux.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Edhe pse ka tema ku me gjeresisht eshte pershkruar procedura e instalimit te disa Sistemeve Operative ne nje kompjuter, ja edhe nje permbledhje ne hapa te shkurter:

1- Defragmento disa here diskun ne windows, derisa shiriti ne paraqitjen grafike te jete i kalter
2- Me ane to ndonje programi per manipulimin e particioneve zvogeloje particionin e windows (duke lene ca hapsire te lire per krijimin e skedareve te ri ne windows), dhe si rezultat do te kesh nje pjese te diskut te pa alokuar.
3- Instalo ndonje distribucion te Linux-it ne pjesen e pa-alokuar te diskut (gjat ketij procesi zakonisht instalohet dhe konfigurohet perkatesisht edhe GRUB i cili te mundeson te nisish kompjuterin me Sistemin Operativ te deshiruar)
4- Sa her qe ta nisesh kompjuterin do te kesh mundesi te zgjedhesh SO ne afat prej 30 sekondash

Programe per manipulim te particionit jane: GParted (ne disa raste i inkuadruar ne distribucionin e zbritur) nga ana e linux si dhe
http://www.partition-tool.com/
http://www.symantec.com/norton/partitionmagic
etj.

----------


## The Pathfinder

si instalohet UBUNTU pa prishur WINDOWS-in?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nuk prishet windowsi por duhet patur kujdes kur e fshin linuxin se ngel boot info dhe te nxjerr probleme me windowsin.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Nuk prishet windowsi por duhet patur kujdes kur e fshin linuxin se ngel boot info dhe te nxjerr probleme me windowsin.


Neqoftese i fshin particionet e Linux-it dhe nuk mund te startosh Windows, nise kompjuterin nga WindowsXP Cd, hyn ne recovery console dhe ekzekuto "fixmbr" e cila do te rikrijoj master boot record te windowsit.

----------


## altiX

> si instalohet UBUNTU pa prishur WINDOWS-in?


Instalimi i Linux-it prej Windows-it --> *ketu*!

----------

